# Paul Dexter



## Andrew Evans

It is with great sorrow that I have to write this...

Highly acclaimed Tae Kwon Do instructor Paul Dexter of Dexter's Training Center in Columbia, MO has passed away. I don't know all the details at this time. 

Although I am not a TKD person, I can say he is a great guy. He was very respectful and treated folks very well- not matter what art they are from and what background they come from. It was an honor to know him.

Thank you Mr. Dexter for your hospitality and friendship. You will not be forgotten.

Please see http://www.dexterstrainingcenter.co...l?id=1855&menuId=25902&backTo=instructor list for more information on Mr. Dexter.

Respectfully,
Andrew Evans


----------



## Miles

Though I did not know Mr. Dexter, it is always sad when one of our martial arts brethren pass away.

My condolences to his family and students.

Miles


----------



## Andrew Evans

He was very well-known in Missouri and was very involved in Show-Me State Games. 

Mr. Dexter may not have been a nationally known figure outside of TKD or Missouri but in the short time that I knew him, he created a very favorable impression on me. My students who had the pleasure of meeting him also grieve at the loss.

Andrew


----------



## nekoTKD

Thats sad to hear 
Any word on how it happened?


----------



## Andrew Evans

Sometimes we know someone who is a good person, positively impacts the community, and just plain out makes a difference. Yet, we don't realize that the person who seems to have everything going for him also has his own set of problems. Sometimes I wonder what would have made a difference and if there was anything anyone could do...

http://archive.columbiatribune.com/2005/jan/20050124news006.asp

As I said before, he made a positive impact on his community. If anyone is interested, his former high school has created a scholarship fund in his name. Contributions can be made to:

The Paul Dexter Memorial Scholarship Fund
C/O Hickman High School 
1104 N. Providence Road
Columbia MO.   65203-4368

As another tribute to Mr. Dexter, I urge folks to read the stories about him that I linked below. If nothing else, they will help remind us that life is precious and that one person could make a difference. 

http://archive.columbiatribune.com/1994/jun/19940624feat01.htm
http://archive.columbiatribune.com/1994/jun/19940629spor03.htm
http://archive.columbiatribune.com/1994/sep/19940911spor07.htm
http://archive.columbiatribune.com/1995/jul/19950730spor10.htm
http://archive.columbiatribune.com/1997/feb/19970223spor11.htm
http://archive.columbiatribune.com/1999/jul/19990718news28.htm
http://archive.columbiatribune.com/2000/apr/20000409news22.htm
http://archive.columbiatribune.com/2004/oct/20041012spor003.asp

God bless you Paul Dexter!
http://archive.columbiatribune.com/2005/jan/20050125obit005.asp


----------



## Gin-Gin

. :asian:


----------

